# NYU Acceptance



## Nick D (May 6, 2009)

I just received acceptance into NYU as a transfer. Has anyone else gotten their letters yet?


----------



## mikeg (May 9, 2009)

I was accepted as a transfer as well.  Although, I can't decide if I want to go :-/


----------



## linsper23 (May 9, 2009)

I was rejected this past week.


----------

